# Mansfield man accused of impersonating dead building inspector



## mark handler (Jul 18, 2015)

Mansfield man accused of impersonating dead building inspector

POSTED 2:09 PM, JULY 17, 2015,

http://fox8.com/2015/07/17/mansfield-man-accused-of-impersonating-dead-building-inspector/

MANSFIELD, Ohio- Police are looking for a man they say impersonated his late grandfather to access building information at a Mansfield store.

The manager of the Dollar General on Ashland Road called police on Thursday after a suspicious man visited the store.

Anthony King, 32, was wearing a coat with Richland County Building Inspector patches and carrying a clipboard, according to the police report. He identified himself to store management as “Bud Phelps,” and asked to see permits and the electrical system.

Through an investigation, Mansfield police discovered the real Bud Phelps had been deceased for more than 10 years. They also found the phone numbers of the suspect’s business card were not working numbers.

Later that morning, police were called back to the Dollar General, when workers spotted King again. Officers chase him when he fled. While King got away, authorities encountered his family.

Christine Phelps told officers King is her son and her father worked for the county building department. She was not aware he was impersonating his late grandfather.

King is still on the loose. Police said he is wanted on warrants from the Richland County Sheriff’s Office, the Mansfield Police Department and the Ontario Police Department


----------



## cda (Jul 18, 2015)

wonder if he did good inspections? or found any violations??


----------



## mark handler (Jul 18, 2015)

I just wonder why


----------



## cda (Jul 18, 2015)

Wanted to be like gramps??


----------



## mark handler (Jul 18, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Wanted to be like gramps??


Get a life


----------



## cda (Jul 18, 2015)

She was not aware he was impersonating his late grandfather.

At least it was not Mansfield, Texas!


----------



## mark handler (Jul 18, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> She was not aware he was impersonating his late grandfather.At least it was not Mansfield, Texas!


MANSFIELD, Ohio-


----------

